# Delta 14" Bandsaw Riser Block???



## NY Delta (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anybody know if a Grizzly or Jet riser block will fit on a Delta 14" Bandsaw?? The Delta riser block is almost double the cost of the Grizzly riser block.


----------



## NY Delta (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody??????????????


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Call or email grizzly.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know but a little more information might yield you better results. A model number usually is a big help when asking questions like this.


----------



## NY Delta (Mar 19, 2009)

sweensdv said:


> I don't know but a little more information might yield you better results. A model number usually is a big help when asking questions like this.


All Delta 14" bandsaws take the same riser block, but if it helps it's model M# 28-276


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Delta,
Good luck on that one. I would think each block is particular to each saw, as these companies aren't tied together. But that is only a guess. Like Julian suggested, a few phone calls would be the easiest way to begin your search. How much does delta want for their block?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dfrosto (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually emailed Grizzly about this very thing. The reply I got was that they did not know. They didn't seem real interested in finding out either. Yes, the companies aren't comnnected, and yet there are a lot of Delta clones running around. If I get serious about buying a riser kit, I might call and ask to be sent a scan or tracing of the riser block pin and bolt locations. Or maybe *your* customer service rep will actually know something about it! I doubt mine had any clue.


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

bite the bullet... the Delta block is the the only one that will work with the 14" Delta and even that can be a bear to install...


----------

